# hollowgram came loose



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

about 3 blocks away from home ,I tightened as much by hand and took it easy goin home ,didnt want to loose the xpensive cap,what are you guys using,a medium strength loctite,my dura ace never came loose cause they also have a pinch bolt,glad I wasnt far from home


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Never happened to me and I've had Hollowgrams for a few years, on three bikes. What got loose? The arm got off the spindle? If so, I'd say it just wasn't tightened before you got out. The only part that requires loctite is the spider lock-ring thread... and some people use loctite on the chainring bolts but everywhere else, lots of grease.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

This could not have happened if it was tightened properly. Pinch bolts can become loose the same way.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

the left crankarm started to have movement while I was goin uphill ,I looked down & the screw cap came loose,I usually tighten these up pretty good ,this is the first time this has happened in a very long time,I think Im gonna put some blue loctite on and make sure ,gonna have to check before I go out riding all the time


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

got some red threadlock on and used a 10 mm hex and ratchet ,hopefully it wont come loose ,I like pushin a 53 x 17 goin up the hills so maybe too much torque got the best of them


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

vette said:


> I like pushin a 53 x 17 goin up the hills so maybe too much torque got the best of them



Hahaha


----------



## baalan (Nov 18, 2007)

Red loctite? Use that and you'll never get it it off without a lot heat.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

baalan said:


> Red loctite? Use that and you'll never get it it off without a lot heat.


He was messing around with that whole post. None of it was serious.:thumbsup:


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

ahhh but I was,I usually use big gears goin up hill ,any ways I think they should have added maybe a setscrew or something but I guess they tried to save weight,I put red loctite so it doesnt come loose when I take looong rides besides I dont plan on takin them off till the bearings go,also I have very good mechanical skills I do all my own work on my bikes,cars,cycles,truck,house, I have a fully equipped garage with a 4 post lift so Im no newby to this stuff,I hate when I have to justify myself.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Never happened to me and I've had Hollowgrams for a few years, on three bikes. What got loose? The arm got off the spindle? If so, I'd say it just wasn't tightened before you got out. The only part that requires loctite is the spider lock-ring thread... and some people use loctite on the chainring bolts but everywhere else, lots of grease.


I put the bike together last year so it lasted that long ,usually when I tighten them they never come loose whick kinda freaked me out at first I thought it was the pedal,lol careful now you may have jinxed urself


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

vette said:


> got some red threadlock on and used a 10 mm hex and ratchet ,hopefully it wont come loose ,I like pushin a 53 x 17 goin up the hills so maybe too much torque got the best of them


Either they must be very small hills or you're superhuman. Even at just 80RPM, 53x17 equates to 20+Mph.


----------

